# new in alicante, looking for more info and friends



## udna00 (Aug 5, 2013)

hi guys, i just moved with my girffriend in Alicante City, got a flat downtown. Everything is nice but I think i have a serious problem with food, I'm vegan and couldn't find so many vegetarian friendly restaurants. Any experience? 

PS: looking to buy a cheap scooter also.


----------



## Esperanza13 (Jul 19, 2013)

udna00 said:


> hi guys, i just moved with my girffriend in Alicante City, got a flat downtown. Everything is nice but I think i have a serious problem with food, I'm vegan and couldn't find so many vegetarian friendly restaurants. Any experience?
> 
> PS: looking to buy a cheap scooter also.



Hi udna00

Welcome to Alicante! Spain is a hard country to be vegetarian in, especially when eating out. I've been veggie for most of my life but am now eating fish as well. Also, now when out with friends, especially Spanish friends, I often have to just eat whatever is on the menu, so I guess I'm a kind of semi-vegetarian now. Most dishes in normal Spanish restaurants will have meat in them, even if they claim to be just vegetable based. There are a few veggie restaurants in Alicante city, I haven't been to any of them myself but have heard that Tabulé is a particularly good one. But it is quite easy to be vegetarian when cooking for yourself at home, there are lots of health food shops (herbolarios) and Alcampo, Carrefour and Corte Inglés all have a section with soya and tofu products.

Here's a list of veggie restaurants in the city:
Restaurantes vegetarianos en Alicante, Alicante, España

Sorry I have no idea about scooters


----------



## udna00 (Aug 5, 2013)

Esperanza13 said:


> Hi udna00
> ....
> Sorry I have no idea about scooters


Thanks, I've tried already Biomenu, is close to my place, but wasn't so happy with the menu, each day they cook different dish, and you can't order a la carte. 

I was thinking before to include fish in my dish, but hopefully i will teach my girlfriend to cook for me vegan.

Also, were do local Alicante people spend their time, I've just met only tourists downtown.


----------



## Esperanza13 (Jul 19, 2013)

udna00 said:


> Also, were do local Alicante people spend their time, I've just met only tourists downtown.


Where do you mean by 'downtown'? Locals are everywhere, it's a very Spanish city. Not too many foreigners live here, apart from the students studying at the university. I guess most of the tourists are around the beach areas and the bars along the Esplanada, so try to avoid those areas if you want to avoid tourists.


----------



## udna00 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes it is, but i don't speak spanish... anyway thanks so much for the restaurants, i go right now to test El Tabule


----------



## Esperanza13 (Jul 19, 2013)

I hope you enjoy your meal!


----------



## udna00 (Aug 5, 2013)

no luck, is closed Monday.


----------



## Esperanza13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh no!! Well you'll have to try again tomorrow evening


----------

